
Idea Validation - comccart
What are the typical ways people do idea validation? If you have an idea and decide yo pursue to next steps, whats next? Build something? Ask around? Google search?
======
brudgers
Charge money...ok it's not the way most people try to validate something
because it usually gives an unpleasant answer and people tend to be polite
when asked their opinion and search terms can be tailored when googling and
"I'm not good at marketing" is a comfortable excuse after building something
nobody wants.

Good luck.

~~~
comccart
Thanks for this insight!

